# Brewtus shower screen



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I back flush the group head regularly with water and aim to do a chemical backflush/ lube cams every 2 months or so.

Anyone have tips on removing the shower screen, as I want to incorporate this into my cleaning routine.

Cheers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Two spoons, using the rounded part that would go into your mouth first.......look for the lip on the screen if there is one and put the spoons in where the lug holes are


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Two spoons, using the rounded part that would go into your mouth first.......look for the lip on the screen if there is one and put the spoons in where the lug holes are


Thanks dfk41 and appreciated:good:


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Struggling to get a grip on anything with spoons

Can't see a lip. Am I supposed to remove group gasket first?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

some screens have a lip and some dont.......flat bladed screwdriver is next but be careful......take the water tank out and lie the machine back over against the wall. I would buy a spare gasket and screen in case you have to puncture it. I doubt the gasket will come off without the screen being removed!

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/shower-screen-and-group-gasket


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> some screens have a lip and some dont.......flat bladed screwdriver is next but be careful......take the water tank out and lie the machine back over against the wall. I would buy a spare gasket and screen in case you have to puncture it. I doubt the gasket will come off without the screen being removed!
> 
> http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/shower-screen-and-group-gasket


Thanks dfk41 will have a go tommorrow with screwdriver. Not exactly user friendly compared to the classic.

Not my pic but here's similar to what i'm up against:

showerscreen


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just hoik the seal out and geta new one the screen just drops out then, dont go shoving screwdrivers in there, the group seal holds the shower screen in place, so just get a new seal (cheasp as chips) and make the job easy!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I use a wide flat bladed screwdriver. Im still on original group seal and shower screen ! over 1500 shots


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

shower screen stuck?

warm the machine so the group head is hand warm 37 degreesish, try again. it is amazing how easily it should come out., never needed more than a teaspoon and finger myself.........


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

ps turn the machine back off before fiddling :-/


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

NB * Grease the new seal with a little silicone grease before fitting - it's easier to remove in future.

* The shower cup fits inside the group seal

* The chamfered edge goes in first


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

fluffykiwi said:


> shower screen stuck?
> 
> warm the machine so the group head is hand warm 37 degreesish, try again. it is amazing how easily it should come out., never needed more than a teaspoon and finger myself.........


thanks will another try before I attack with screwdriver


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

A dowell does the trick but I much prefer the screens that screw in. So much easier to clean.


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Caffeine wrench works really well too http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/caffeine-wrench

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Be prepared to wreck the seal & old shower cup on removal !

Try a thin bladed (2-3mm) screwdriver, grease it, then push it up the side of the seal & lever the seal loose. When the seal comes out the shower cup comes out with it, or just drops out.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just to update on this with the stuck Brewtus screen. I managed in the end to use a big long sharp flat bladed screw driver.

Used a cloth on the grouphead so not to mark it.

Just levered one side using the lip on the bottom of the screen. Pulled out with the screen with stuck group seal still attached first attempt..........It's all about leverage


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just checked my archive, it's a bit annoying that back in 2006 when I reviewed the Brewtus II, I didn't take photos of the shower screens...but I did in 2009 when the models with Gicar PIDs instead of AKO fridge temperature controllers (like the one in the photo), came out..

I don't know how old yours is, but that was not the standard fitment for the Brewtus Ii screen in 2009 and I don't think it was back in 2006. below is the standard screen being used in 2009. I have seen the screens shown in the image you linked to before, personally I don't like them. If you have one of those, do yourself a favour and get the screen shown in the photo. I think they are pretty inexpensive and make life easier. most of the E61 machine manufacturers/group manufacturers use them. Also the lip makes them nice and easy to get out...using an inverted teaspoon. or the IMA competition screens are nice, but expensive.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks DaveC. I have since upgraded to an IMS integrated screen.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GS11 said:


> Thanks DaveC. I have since upgraded to an IMS integrated screen.


That was bloody fast...oh I meant IMS not IMA, my bad, I'm getting older and my memory is not what it used to be.<lol></lol>


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

GS11 said:


> I have since upgraded to an IMS integrated screen.


I know you've since sold your Brewtus but how did you get on with the IMS shower screen, notice any or much difference compared to the standard one?

Thanks.


----------

